# What do You BHM's Look For in a Girl?



## StrawberiPai (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm just curious! And I really wanted to start a thread (Yippie first one!)!

Physically and personally.


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 10, 2009)

A pulse and a sense of humor and working girl parts lol


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 10, 2009)

Well...I'll just post a paragraph I had previously typed. It was designed for FF so the message thing is optional.

If I could say it all here, it'd take forever. Short version is still long, so bear with me. I really want a girl who enjoys my weight and would not mind (or enjoy) me getting bigger. As far as looks go, I guess I enjoy a more traditionally attractive girl. I love long hair and really like it when the girl has highlights or color of some kind. I'm a sucker for big eyes, and I love it when I can pick her up. I just love the size difference. That said, I enjoy a bit of softness in the midsection as well as a toned stomach, so don't be afraid to message me, and I'll be friends with anyone who seems nice! I care so much more about personality, though. I really like someone who I can have intelligent discussions and even debates with. Someone who is intellectually stimulating is huge. I also can't stand anyone that is really stuck-up or doesn't have fun. Looseness and loving to party is something I love because, really, who doesn't love someone with a fun personality? Other than that, it's just a matter of shared interests and compatibility, which I can't know unless you message me.  If you've made it to the end, you get a cookie. Thanks for stopping by!

And there's the end of the paragraph. Of course, noone can be perfect, so I'd enjoy anyone who met the personality qualifications, as I think all of you agree, looks can change, a personality can't be swayed so easily, and noone wants to end up with a total bitch or a sleazy douchebag.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 10, 2009)

Physically: Nice butt, nice eyes, nice lips, nice legs, and meticulous hygiene.

Personality: Intelligence, a malleable world perspective, confidence, flirtatiousness, wit, a dark sense of humor, and a dash of innocence.

It's not like a checklist or anything, but these are all nice things to find in the opposite sex.


----------



## nickoftyme (Jan 10, 2009)

I look for eyes... They never lie.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 10, 2009)

I know this may sound reeeeally corny but here goes...

Someone that completes me but still shares common interests with. I'm not self motivating, so someone that can kick my ass to get me moving. Someone that enjoys my sense of crazy adventure-yness, artistic, honest. Yeah, that seems about right.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 11, 2009)

here's my take on this whole thing, you can try to find someone with all the great qualities you look for but what really matters in a good relationship is what you don't like about them...and if can you deal with it.


----------



## theguy (Jan 11, 2009)

SHOES, it;s all about shoes, nothing else..

no as a matter of fact its absolutely not that, in the sense, that hopefully, and im generalizing here, those who call for openness and honesty as well of dissent from corporate and artificially structured society values such as any model image or logos, is a genuine person who is and is comforable with themself. That's it. I'll say Kardashian of Vida Guerra, but that's just what an ideal sized woman should be shown as in the media, based on their unfollowed insincere statements and cries for healthy and individuality, yet are portrayed as b-b-b-pig. . Anything a regular man likes is what a BHM likes and even more since, again, open mindedness is asked for by a BHM. Skinny, fat, in between, are just labels and one thing only. But all accepted - not alienating others

Now, I can easily imagine that a large man would desire a thinny thin woman for contrast. Or quite the opposite, one like he. Yet, that depends on the man's goal in the relationship, whether the gaining is important enough to include two people in the fantasy rather than one = the woman (or guy, all you Gavin Newsom fans). Or maybe one just wants what he likes.

Pretty much be sincere, do not lead others on and do not subscribe to things you do not like.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like her to be loving,and caring, and be a good cook (to help in my fattening)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 12, 2009)

BHM's have individual preferences too.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 12, 2009)

it is basic psychology that nature and nurture are what raise you, so each individual is tailored from the specific environment and parental teachings he or she received. thus each person is granted the unique gift of individuality and no two peoples preferences in women or men are the exactly the same....


Now that I have completely scared off everyone of the opposite sex, yet again


----------



## xxeell (Jul 6, 2009)

The main thing I look for is acceptance. These last couple months, I've dated a few different girls, who I thought were FFA's. But it turns out, after a few weeks they started talking to me about diets and exercise and stuff like that. Real disappointing. Especially when some of them had model potential.


----------



## William (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't forget the voice!!

William




nickoftyme said:


> I look for eyes... They never lie.


----------



## William (Jul 6, 2009)

For me

Sarcastic sense of humor, I can't describe it but certain voices, around the same height or shorter than me.

Most of all a sweet personality, but not a push over. 

I like BBWs.

William


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Jul 6, 2009)

I like nice girls, kinda girls you can take home to meet your mom.. 

Looks wise I like everything, big, skinny, tall, short.. I'm a renaissance Man  

I'm a sucker for brunettes though..


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 6, 2009)

I am just looking for a woman that will be honest, open, and loving. I know thats pretty basic stuff, but it seems harder and harder to find. Plus I know now the internet is not the place to be looking for what I want.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jul 6, 2009)

The kind of woman who lives to give her love to others, but never seems to realize she should sometimes give love to herself.

(here's thinking of you, Sue)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 6, 2009)

I've noticed my preferences physically are fair skin/porcelain kissed skin. I really enjoy the company of lighter skinned women, I don't know why, it's just always been like that.

And I also like her to have a brain. There's a lot of people that are sufficed with just being. I'd like her to have a passion for learning just as much as I do. 

And that's it, doesn't seem like too much, right . . . right?


----------



## bigmac (Jul 6, 2009)

A positive outlook. There's nothing worse than a girl who's always assuming the worst or looking for reasons to be disappointed.

When I met my wife I was driving an old beat up F-150 -- it was so beat up several people had refused to ride in it. When Jeannette first hopped in she exclaimed "hey a bench seat", slid right over, and snuggled up. Never looked back.


----------



## StarScream! (Jul 7, 2009)

I look for honesty, and faithfulness first and foremost. For some reason it seems like I haven't been able to get any further then that in a while. It has seemed like girls are looking for a reason to either lie to me, or cheat on me. 

Other then that though, humor, caring, brains, independence(back to faithfulness for a second, independence is not going out a fucking whoever you want, then telling me you don't have to explain yourself to anyone least of all me)

Sorry if I seem a little bitter this morning, I just found about some shit like this happening a couple hours ago. I'm really quite devastated at the moment.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone who can challenge me mentally, can put up with the fact that I get pretty sarcastic at times, someone who can be open and honest and with whom I'm comfortable being so as well.

Oh, and red heads. I'm an absolute sucker for red heads. :smitten:


----------



## lilme (Jul 7, 2009)

I am just looking for a nice guy.
Just someone who would like things in commen with.
Funny, smart, Just a good guy.
:happy:


----------



## lilme (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry bout that didn't read the title my falt.
:happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 7, 2009)

lilme said:


> sorry bout that didn't read the title my falt.
> :happy:



Trust me, I don't think anyone here is going to hold it against you!


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 7, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> A pulse and a sense of humor and working girl parts lol



I stand by my original answer


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 8, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I look for honesty, and faithfulness first and foremost. For some reason it seems like I haven't been able to get any further then that in a while. It has seemed like girls are looking for a reason to either lie to me, or cheat on me.
> 
> Other then that though, humor, caring, brains, independence(back to faithfulness for a second, independence is not going out a fucking whoever you want, then telling me you don't have to explain yourself to anyone least of all me)
> 
> Sorry if I seem a little bitter this morning, I just found about some shit like this happening a couple hours ago. I'm really quite devastated at the moment.




*hugs*
that is rediculous dude. im sorry about it.


----------



## lilme (Jul 8, 2009)

lol thanksbig chaz


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 8, 2009)

Her smile, her laugh. Dark Hair. Great sense of humor and she has to be loving and caring.


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Jul 18, 2009)

I like a girl who can wrestle with alligators...

A girl that can pull nails from boards with her teeth. Someone who can bring home the bacon and fry it up in a pan.

You know what Im sayin ladies?


Oohh card tricks are always nice too...gotta have a few card tricks....


----------



## djudex (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't ask for much


----------



## BobbyTwoChins (Jul 18, 2009)

I like slutty girls trapped in corporate jobs. The librarian, so to speak, complete with glasses. The kind of girl who pretends in front of everyone else, but can be herself in front of you.

I prefer blue jeans, white cotton panties, and tennis shoes to dresses, lengerie, and high heels.

The most attractive part on a woman is the part just behind and below her ear, the part she shows when she wears her hair in a pony tail. I like shorter, rounder figures over taller, leaner figures. Brunettes over blonds.

And in truth, I found such a woman, but I let her go. I held onto a stupid belief that I probably should have let go, and that kept me away.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 18, 2009)

Well... physically, I like short girls. And fat. I guess I'm an FA first, BHM (though the H is in question) second. I could lose weight but I'll never stop liking fat girls. Though I've never actually been with a skinny girl, it might be an interesting experience. Erm. Anyway. I don't have too much of a requirement physically.

Personality-wise though... there I'm a little more picky. I try to avoid dating conservatives or overly-religious types (any religion, not just Christianity). I like submissive girls who are into various types of BDSM and related subjects... bondage, polyamory, spanking, that kind of thing... don't judge plz  And intelligence, also very good. I like to be able to hold a conversation about things, and I like someone who's nerdy... or at least who will put up with me being nerdy and engaging in nerdy things with nerdy people. Someone who is sweet and patient because sometimes I can be a real pain in the ass without realizing it.  Plus the whole feeder bit... double don't judge plz


----------



## Specter (Jul 19, 2009)

Physically: A pretty face, dark hair(preferably long), on the petite/small side(like Giada(I love Giada!) and Christina Aguilera body wise) but if shes not its okay too, a decent set of breasticles(they dont need to be big or huge to get my attention, more then a mouthful/handfuls a waste lol) takes care of herself hygiene wise. Nice manicured hands and feet(I love girls/women with french manicures). An insatiable sexual appetite. Someone who knows how to dress and dresses for the occasion. And shes gotta have that walk, the guys here know what Im talking about, that confident walk like nothing can stop her.

Personality: Loving, caring, thoughtful, intelligent, worldly, trustworthy, reliable, confident, flirtatious, witty, a great sense of humor and acceptable of my dark sense of humor, some form of innocence.

And like Ludacris says...

"A lady in the streets and a freak in the bed...and other places!"  lol


----------



## escapist (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok this isn't what I look for but this is what gets me. Great eyes, nice lips, a large bust, a tiny waist, and a killer personality. She's gotta be fun, flirty and playful. Strong enough to deal with life, but submissive enough to let me take the lead and be "The Hero". If there isn't chemistry there isn't anything. Granted as a Massively Supper sized BHM I have a tendency to pull people in on gravity alone and the playfulness tends to come out. The people who are into it seem to just gravitate to me, its not long before I'm noticing those great eyes, a playful flirty smile, and having fun. From there I tend to make my selections and escalation the interaction if its appropriate. Sometimes a number exchange and a kiss is all I have time for. :happy:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 20, 2009)

William said:


> Don't forget the voice!!
> 
> William



LMAO that would really suck if she had GREAT eyes, but sounded like she gargled with old razor blades...:doh:


----------



## agouderia (Jul 20, 2009)

... now this is really interesting: Only 1 of the BHMs here wants his girl/woman of choice to be a good cook !

Being brunette seems to be more important - now who would have expected that ??

Any reasons for this??


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2009)

agouderia said:


> ... now this is really interesting: Only 1 of the BHMs here wants his girl/woman of choice to be a good cook !
> 
> Being brunette seems to be more important - now who would have expected that ??
> 
> Any reasons for this??



Well, I don't place much importance on hair color, so long as there's hair... but in the words of Bilbo Baggins, I'm a good cook myself, and cook better than I cook.

..not that I expect anyone to try to cook ME, but.. erm. I'm going to stop talking now.


----------



## escapist (Jul 20, 2009)

agouderia said:


> ... now this is really interesting: Only 1 of the BHMs here wants his girl/woman of choice to be a good cook !
> 
> Being brunette seems to be more important - now who would have expected that ??
> 
> Any reasons for this??



lol I've given up thinking a woman can cook to my standards  Ok just kidding. Last Summer when I was party hopping I ended up getting to know a lot of the lovely students at the Le Cordon Bleu Chef School here in Vegas and yes they are cute and they can cook, and well here this is the one I ended up going out with again ya she's a stripper too lol here have a look: 

View attachment AmberAndI08.jpg


----------



## whitewolfofsc (Jul 23, 2009)

We men are visually stimulates, s oI start with her being a bottom heavy SSBBW, age and race are unimportant here, as my preference with those is very broad. I am a diehard booty fan tho, and that catches my eye. Then she has to have kindness in her heart, be confident but humble, have a depth of personality. A good cook and housekeeper is a definate plus. I am a bit of an old fashioned guy. I demand to be spoiled and cuddled, but I spoil my woman back, and I am a good cook and give excellent back, butt and foot massages. A large sexual appetite is a requirement, and a musician or artist is a definate plus. A deep, open minded spirituality is priceless. These traits are harder to find in a woman than you might think.


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 25, 2009)

For me attraction starts at the eyes and smile and emanates from there. I love a cute face and I am a stickler for looks in this department above everything else but it is relative. From there it gets a little harder to figure out even for me. A smile and friendly demeanor and a slightly shall we say cocky demeanor that says she knows she looks good yet isn't too into herself to smile or be outward toward me enough to initiate the flirtation. I think this is partially where my relationship issues come from as I tend to be lured by the dark seductiveness of the semi to overwhelmingly bad girl as they know they look good and know I think I'm lucky to have their interest and this is where so many issues begin, but I digress. From there I will either deem a women hot, cute, average, not so hot, and well you know the rest and anything below not so hot in my judgement will meet the polite but standoffish part of my personality. From the face I move to body and I will tell you I find a gamut of body types attractive barring extemes. From thin but not too bony I'd stab myself on a pelvis to the BBW who carries it well I have said "RAAAAAAWR" in my head and pants. On average I like curves, hips, butt, boobs, anna nicole smith is a good example and monica lewinsky in this pic:







A sense of humor with just the right amount of flirtation and innuendo without coming across like a skank will have you in my head for days especially if you initiate it, but I will initiate more often than not to feel you out and depending on the reciprocation will either take a meh view, or "Yeah you could be fun to hang out with" stance. Overall personality wise, sense of humor, sarcasm, mellow and laid back but fiery and passionate at the appropriate times not in the bedroom type of fiery and passionate but its a great bonus lol, but in a "I give a shit about this no matter what anyone thinks" kind of way, women with a passion for animals, politics and the like. Nit pickers, overly chatty, and conceited personalities turn me off very quickly no matter how attractive she may be. A quiet confidence with the right touch of demure and coy is dead sexy to me as well. With all that the rest is usually irrelevant barring a noticable bias toward women with dark and black hair, well now that I think about it I have a distinct thing for nice hair, shiny smooth, well cut and styled, rawr, sorry not a fetish or anything just a turn on. I've been told I have weird tastes in women but I don't see it that way, I kinda pity the guys who only go for a certain type as it would seem to narrow their prospective possibilities immensely especially when you add in the normal everyday chemistry and personality issues we already face.

Hope this gives you some insight beyond the normal hair color, size, big boobs replies these threads so often get. I know when women reply to these it helps me to understand more the personality type and demeanor that they find attractive as the physical traits tend to be much more binary, a woman not into big bald guys is going to be very readily apparent to me but for those on the fence it helps me to know what traits I can add to my arsenal of upgrades to help my own chances at sweeping them off their feet with the scorpio in me.


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 29, 2009)

... and where I'm concerned, the answers get interesting as well.

1. Top of the list, no exceptions... she has to be smart and imaginative. I've met women with little or no imagination, I've met women who were, forgive me, not the brightest bulbs on the board... and I had no interest in them. The woman for me reads, talks, and is willing to argue with me when she thinks (or knows, let's be fair) that I'm wrong.

2. I prefer a woman of strong personality and opinions; as much as I like being the center of attention, I don't want someone who'll fade into the woodwork. When I'm wrong, I need to hear it; when I'm rambling, I need to know it; when I do something you don't like, you need to tell me.

3. Some tolerance for weirdness is, sadly, a must. My life isn't likely to get less chaotic anytime soon, and I'm a rather unusual sort myself. I mean, I play tabletop RPGs, I'm a furry fan, and I like having long hair and a long beard. (Look on the bright side; easy-grip handles. )

Well, and a fondness for dominating me in private wouldn't hurt.  We all have our quirks.

Other than that, I'm not really dead-set on any particulars. Hey, I said I was weird; when I met my first girlfriend, I could tell she was smart and imaginative at first sight. A year later, I noticed she had a great figure.


----------



## Lavasse (Aug 4, 2009)

I still say a pulse and working girl parts, oh and no drug addicts, oh and over 18. :doh: Almost forgot the over 18 part.


----------



## StarScream! (Aug 10, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> *hugs*
> that is rediculous dude. im sorry about it.



Thanks Rabbit. I'm ok, I've came to expect shit like that to happen. I don't even know what I want now. I'm just giving up for now...I guess I'll see what happens in the future.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 10, 2009)

I seek a lady who is loving,sweet,caring, one who would love me unconditionally,(and would like to fatten me up a bit too) if she were either a BBW,or SSBBW that would be a plus


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Aug 11, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> I still say a pulse and working girl parts, oh and no drug addicts, oh and over 18. :doh: Almost forgot the over 18 part.



Aiming for the stars there...



Myself, I've always been attracted to a wide array of girls. For some reason, I am generally attracted to the more laid-back, free spirited types. I used to think I would only like extremely smart girls but I've actually been involved with quite a few ditzy types that I've had great times with. It's very ironic because I find intelligence in a woman, so fucking sexy. Aesthetically, I like girls who are into artistic endeavors and have that side. I do not like girly girls who are focused on shopping,make-up and all that jazz. In fact, I prefer the au-naturel look. ( I don't even mind a bush) Lastly, I'm just attracted to someone that has that certain je ne sais quoi, attractiveness?


----------



## growingman (Aug 11, 2009)

I love women who are themselves and happy to tell me how they feel with Intelligence, sense of humor, and affectionate. Of course it is nice if she is attracted to big bellied guys like me but really that is second to her personality, interests, and how we get along. I like someone who works at our relationship to keep it growing and interesting just like I do.


----------



## Vallum (Aug 11, 2009)

being both a BHM and an FA, I believe I can apply my taste's, which are predictable to that extent of my sexual preference. But for the sake of being specific: I like brunettes. An SS/BBW thats 5'6" to 6', (I'm tall, and I prefer tall ladies), are nice. Pear shaped with a nice shelf is very much a turn-on.

Now to the part that many will just skip: personality
I'm a scholar, so someone who is also interested in research and learning new things is always a plus in my book, (a research buddy to bounce hypotheses and ideas of would be grand ^^)
I prefer someone who can stand a philosopher and theologian, for that is what I am. It, generally, helps in a relationship if the partner can tolerate the other. What would be even better is if she would, also, engage and simulate the conversations that a couple is bound to have.
Whats more, being open-minded about the topics is also splendid, and something I'm still searching for in any potential partner and yet have found. For example, maybe both of us take a class on Shiatsu, or learn German, or travel to the Galapagos islands to see the Galapagos Tortoise, or see the Cricket World Cup 2011, (whenever its announced, I think Sri Lanka or India, not sure -_-''')

of course this list could keep going, but I think those are the biggest points to make for a potential partner


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hypnotic Eyes
Beautiful Smile
Sense of humor
Great personality
Kissable lips

Aaaaaand she has to like me for who I am.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> I still say a pulse and working girl parts, oh and no drug addicts, oh and over 18. :doh: Almost forgot the over 18 part.



You had me at working girl parts


----------



## warwagon86 (Aug 12, 2009)

il be honest i dont have a set physical 'to have list'. I have met numerous girls over the years who have different qualities and different personas.

I will say that being able to laugh and make me laugh is always a good start - Im a big guy I like to have fun and I love to laugh (god forbid you ever see me at a good comedy showing).

But some of my friends are drop dead gorgeous but just wouldnt do for me because they dont quite click that way on a personal level.

so I would say as long as you can make me laugh and can laugh with me we would get along just fine


----------



## fatterisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

Definitely a great sense of humor, the more warped the better ... laid back is a must (I'm built for comfort, not speed!) and the willingness to join me for a huge meal at odd hours helps as well :eat1:

Physically I am attracted to BBWs, so skinny women need not apply ... I have watched my wife grow from chunky to very fat and loved and lusted after her all the way


----------



## Horseman (Aug 15, 2009)

I honestly am attracted to women of all shapes and sizes, hair and eye colors, ethnicities, etc.

More important are intelligence, a sense of humor and a lovable personality.

Loyalty and fidelity are the most important qualities for any long-term relationship.


----------



## Creepy (Aug 17, 2009)

Physically I appreciate a full figure (+vat and shipping), a penchant for wearing tight clothes, and nice, soft, lovely feet. (perv-perv)

On a personality level, humor and loyalty comes first.


----------



## Asrai (Aug 20, 2009)

Consent


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 20, 2009)

Asrai said:


> Consent



LMAO priceless!


----------



## rockabelly (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm into women who like who they are and who aren't afraid to experience life. Someone who avoids drama and who knows that we don't live to work, but work to live. Someone who knows that lingerie looks best when crumpled on the floor next to my silk pajamas.


----------



## vinarian (Nov 7, 2010)

Ideally,

Skinny, flat chested, redhead

however, the longer i know someone the more physically attractive they appear to me as time passes

oh yeahif they were multi-millionaires that would be cool too!


----------



## AsianXL (Nov 7, 2010)

I like my women curvacious, particularly thick in the thighs and chest.

Personality - Like me for who I am, caring, understanding, honest, not be a drama queen, gets along with my friends.............am i asking too much?


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 7, 2010)

vinarian said:


> Skinny, flat chested, redhead



You can't have my Felicia Day gosh DAMMIT.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 7, 2010)

I love women with curves, succulent chest and thick all of the right areas...


----------



## johniav (Nov 10, 2010)

All body types are fine, as long as the form is pleasing.
yes I'm somewhat superficial but then again who isn't on some level.


----------



## Albino_taters (Nov 11, 2010)

haha my ideal woman would have to understanding about my occupation. it's not easy trying to cultivate a relationship when you work late nights, holidays and weekend. Also, a raven haired beauty.


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 11, 2010)

I likes em one of 2 ways. Just above average weight (just a little junk in the trunk) or 5'3" and under and skinny.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2010)

FFA-ness. Seriously, a true and sincere admirer of the larger male form can do no wrong.


----------



## SweetTea (Nov 17, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> FFA-ness. Seriously, a true and sincere admirer of the larger male form can do no wrong.



Hells yes. This guy knows what's up. 

Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know. We have loads of praise for redheads and brunettes, and I'm not saying these ladies aren't lovely head-turners, but come on, what are me and my Blonde sisters supposed to do?!? 

Let me warn you against the stereotype of the "ditsy blonde":
all of my girl friends are blondes, natural ones. One is currently in a southern law school, two in johns Hopkins Med School, one who owns her own business, one who owns her own fitness center, and one who's an Air Force Officer. Smart, interesting, talented, independent women. 

I'm not trying to sell my friends to you, but I am not going to lie: I love all you BHMs dearly, regardless of your hair color. I am just feeling unloved, that's all  Please someone say that they like blondes, cause Lord knows that we love you!

XOXO, Sincerely, 
~Tea


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Nov 17, 2010)

Pretty much exactly what Buffetbelly said, although I have to admit that beautiful eyes wouldn't go amiss.

And fear not, SweetTea, there are plenty of us (or maybe it's just me and I'm big enough to count as plenty ) who enjoy the blonder side of life


----------



## Melian (Nov 17, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know. We have loads of praise for redheads and brunettes, and I'm not saying these ladies aren't lovely head-turners, but come on, what are me and my Blonde sisters supposed to do?!?
> 
> I'm not trying to sell my friends to you, but I am not going to lie: I love all you BHMs dearly, regardless of your hair color. I am just feeling unloved, that's all  Please someone say that they like blondes, cause Lord knows that we love you!



Right....because blondes are traditionally the least popular


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know.



All those people who didnt mention hair colour? They are probably just fine with blondes.and if various surveys are true, may even have a preference for them. But that is so normal they dont mention it. Preferring some other colour over blonde? That is different enough that people will mention it.

Not that most people are any good at describing what they really like; Im pretty convinced that what most people give in answer to that question is an average of a few people who really caught their eye in the past. People like that will probably catch their eye in the future, but often people quite different than that will get their attention too.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 17, 2010)

Vaginaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Zowie (Nov 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Vaginaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!



Women are only good for three thing... cooking, cleaning, and vagina.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not even sure about the cooking part anymore.


----------



## SweetTea (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, blondes do indeed have vaginas, so I guess we win after all....(?)


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 18, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> Hells yes. This guy knows what's up.
> 
> Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know. We have loads of praise for redheads and brunettes, and I'm not saying these ladies aren't lovely head-turners, but come on, what are me and my Blonde sisters supposed to do?!?
> 
> ...



i like blondes! although as long as it works hair color isnt any kind of deal breaker for me. as long as you dont have like super dark eyebrows with blond hair, i just find that super disturbing...


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 18, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i like blondes! although as long as it works hair color isnt any kind of deal breaker for me. as long as you dont have like super dark eyebrows with blond hair, i just find that super disturbing...



Come get me....


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Come get me....



oh man, i was living in riverside up until like a year ago... where were you then?!?


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 18, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh man, i was living in riverside up until like a year ago... where were you then?!?



Probably in the hospital giving birth....LOL. That's so gross.


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 19, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> Hells yes. This guy knows what's up.
> 
> Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know. We have loads of praise for redheads and brunettes, and I'm not saying these ladies aren't lovely head-turners, but come on, what are me and my Blonde sisters supposed to do?!?
> 
> ...



Blonde is def. Good :wubu:


----------



## vinarian (Nov 19, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> Hells yes. This guy knows what's up.
> 
> Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know. We have loads of praise for redheads and brunettes, and I'm not saying these ladies aren't lovely head-turners, but come on, what are me and my Blonde sisters supposed to do?!?
> 
> ...



i love blondes, i love redheads - even though i have preference in looks, what i like most in women is... well... me  
seriously though, comparing redheads to blondes is like comparing a red porche to a yellow porche.

i'd love both a blonde and a redhead, but since american philosophy frowns on that sort of thing...


----------



## MaybeX (Nov 20, 2010)

I like women in general, but I'm very drawn to intelligent women, with lively senses of humor, nice eyes, and sexy or at least pleasant voices. I also tend to like women with curves.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 22, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> I'm not trying to sell my friends to you, but I am not going to lie: I love all you BHMs dearly, regardless of your hair color. I am just feeling unloved, that's all  Please someone say that they like blondes, cause Lord knows that we love you!
> 
> XOXO, Sincerely,
> ~Tea



One of the strongest attractions I've ever had was to a natural, almost white haired, blond lass!


----------



## johniav (Nov 22, 2010)

I can sense drama a mile away.
Some people must have it, but if you must, please seek theatrical beings to date that will facilate your desire.


----------



## Vageta (Nov 22, 2010)

You know they say, looks, brains, sanity...and you can only pick two...


I dont know, I just want to find a good woman to marry that has a good heart and will return all the love I give her with more love...


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> Hells yes. This guy knows what's up.
> 
> Separately, what's wrong with blondes, I'd like to know. We have loads of praise for redheads and brunettes, and I'm not saying these ladies aren't lovely head-turners, but come on, what are me and my Blonde sisters supposed to do?!?
> 
> ...


I can say with some authority that many many MANY men here on Dims like blondes. I don't know what all the 'un-love' is about. I'm feeling plenty of love.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 25, 2010)

Personality: Someone that can be loud & a plain silly butt. I love to play around just like a kid. My son keeps me in this state of wildness. We play in mud, with guns, find bugs, wrestle, etc so she needs to be able to keep up & join in. I love affection! Cuddling with mild fondling is so grand. Dorky pet names & lame inside jokes are a plus. But I am also very serious about relationships too. I have never cheated or had sex with someone I wasn't in a relationship with. I don't flirt when I am dating or with someone. I see it as a no no. I HATE those females that play little high school games &/or make up "relationship test"to see if I will pass. If you feel you gotta test then get the step'n son! Keep me informed. I dislike liars, heavy drinkers, & drug users. If you are going to go somewhere then let me know. I don't wanna be txting you forever without a response & no clue to what is going on. Respect that please. Call me just to say you miss me sometimes? I get tired of doing all the cutesy stuff such as that. Please be getting your life together. I am disabled & still going back to school because I can't work anymore... for now that is. Anywhat, that might seem like a lot but it is based off all the failed relationships I have been in. 

Physically: (I don't really care much for physical appearance. I have dated females people would rank as a 4 out of 10 that I see as a 7+. All I really need is a juicy booty. Let me get into the real stuff) I love short females. I am 6' so short is cute to me. BUT! I don't turn tall females away either. That would be lame. Plus tall females are easier to kiss. I love a female with style. I love hair. It makes me cream. If your hair has no WOW to it... I am just "meh". I am a sucker for eyes & lips but they are not a major wants. Chesticles are loved in all sizes. So a or z cup... I will find it yummy. I LOVE the booty. It makes me go ape shit. Not in a bad way. I don't hit females unless we are being nasty or play fighting. I likes me some cute toes too. Last, I am way too into body modification. I have 9 piercings myself. I love pierced up females & also those that are tattooed. Chest pieces are super sexy on a female. JS. I am sure there is more but I don't wanna drag on now. I said enough I think.


----------



## Merlin_sorcerer (Nov 26, 2010)

i think an easy answer is to be liked and taken serious the way we are... doesn't everyone?


Because you are on the optical idea at the moment.

Cute and "interesting" is far more important than "good looking" for me, i prefer the "normal" to chubby build... although in the end it is not that important as long as it is not to thin. One thing were i can be picky is nice breasts... kind of breast fetishist (not connected with size)

Oh and another aspect is she has to be submissive


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 26, 2010)

I look for a woman who is funny,smart and sweet who dresses well. But most importantly I just want a good woman who will be there for me like I will for her.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 26, 2010)

Generally, I look for girls who are sarcastic and intelligent and get as much joy out of nostalgic pop culture as I do.

A big butt doesn't hurt either.


----------



## TFG (Dec 4, 2010)

She must br really fat like me.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally I'm a sucker for dark hair, light skin. I don't have a particular type based on looks though. I've been attracted to women of all types.

Sometimes I just get into the mentality that I look for someone that I can communicate with. That communication shouldn't be gossip about everyone else but just opening up. 

Seriously I find someone I can talk to 10x more attractive than someone who just sits there. 

And I like short girls.... I have no reason behind this at all.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll be honest, I'm looking for me. Only womantized and more openly outgoing and for some reason I'm feeling, 'more perceptive in a sly kind of way'. And hopefully she has a longer fuse and is more sexah ('MORE sexah?' you ask in disbelief) than I. 

A gal who's witty and smart, someone who can beat me to the joke, but who is proper and knows a thing or two about manners. Someone who's hospitable to everyone around simply because they're your neighbors and that's how you treat 'em. And she might could make a joke about anything but you better believe she knows when to be serious; shes down to earth and doesn't get caught up in the things you forget about tomorrow. 
She's caring and sensitive, but has a stern side and isn't afraid to, God forbid, kick ass and take names. 
She knows what's important in life; she's supportive of me and I of her, because from now on I'm her life and she's mine. And she will be the best mother the world has ever seen, just as I will be its greatest father.

She's the one who will smile gently and hug me close when I burst into tears over silly or odd or uncharacteristic things, who knows when not to bother with shallow condolences because she understands that I am crying at the resonance of purity and love as I yearn for a world that is so simple.

And hopefully she's at least a couple inches shorter than me. I'm 5'8&1/2", but even if you try to tell me I'm not short, I'll never quite believe you because I'm a good 8 inches shorter than my father. 

you might say i'm picky, but this is who I strive to be as a person and who I want to spend the rest of my life with should I be lucky enough to find her. i'm just making sure she passes with flying colors before I pop the question because I'm NOT doing this more than once. 

When I go to the market, I'm there for the big purchase, I'm not there to mess around with the locals, blowing pocket change on cheap souvenirs. This is the kind of thing I want my future wife to know, though I have a feeling when the time comes, she already will: 
Once we tie the rope, I'm throwing away the scissors. You better make damn sure I'm the guy for you, because I'll be sure you're the girl for me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

What do I look for in a girl? Paquito.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 7, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> What do I look for in a girl? Paquito.



Well that's easy. Paquito's in every girl, all the time, all at once. Your standards eliminate noone.


----------



## luv_it_here (Dec 11, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> I'm not trying to sell my friends to you, but I am not going to lie: I love all you BHMs dearly, regardless of your hair color. I am just feeling unloved, that's all  Please someone say that they like blondes, cause Lord knows that we love you!
> 
> XOXO, Sincerely,
> ~Tea



Totally and completely LOVE blondes. There, I said it! Don't care if anyone approves or not!  hehe

I've never been involved romantically with a blonde before. Hopefully one day! :wubu:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

well for starters,i want here to have a good personality,funny,decent hygeine,kind,respectful,and thoughtful and caring.im not asking for much. and she dosen't have to be a BBW but it is HIGHLY perferred.


----------



## hallowjak (Dec 11, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with blondes. Or brunettes. Or redheads. 

As long as you're true to yourself, you're beautiful. A sense of adventure, a good sense of humor, a voracious appetite for everything, a hedonist, and epicurian, a good kisser, and a great ass...

Of course, I'm open to offers, but you have no idea who I am.


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well for me looks are only a small part, obviously there has to be some attraction. I would normally go for the skater type look, tattoos and piercings are always a bonus as well  As always though, a wicked sense of humour is a huge plus


----------



## PigPen (Jan 21, 2011)

curves, soft inner thighs that i can bite on, sweet round juciy ass, huge breasts, nice soft belly, hips and curves. oh, and green eyes.


----------



## mikey787 (Jan 21, 2011)

hmmmm......

1. Nice eyes and great smile.
2. Someone who makes me laugh.
3. Non smoker.
4. Great rack :blush:


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 21, 2011)

1. Loves history and literature.
2. Loves cuddling and affection in general.
3. Intelligent with a great sense of humor.

I'm a bit indifferent on hair color, although I find shoulder freckles to be stupidly hot so I guess red hair has the lead for me.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 22, 2011)

vinarian said:


> Ideally,
> 
> Skinny, flat chested, redhead
> 
> ...



1, 2, 3 strikes, I'm out!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 22, 2011)

Lavasse said:


> A pulse and a sense of humor and working girl parts lol



Wow, I've got all of those! Maybe I can catch me a Big Boy after all. LOL


----------



## KotR (Jan 23, 2011)

While there are certain physical traits I'm more readily drawn to, like some others, I've found some people to "grow on me" in terms of attractiveness. I guess a rule of thumb I try to shoot for is liking her face, though.

Personality is trickier. I know I'm not the most readily sociable and have been a loner for a lot of my life, so in the few relationships I have dabbled in, suddenly having a clingy influence around turned into a real turn-off. So, I guess in my own way, I'd like her independent enough to not get antsy if I'm not constantly reporting in, while having enough interests in common so we can just chill together from time to time while knowing that even if the other isn't around at any given moment, they will be if you need them. And that need is never abused or faithfulness constantly questioned.

That, and someone who doesn't ask what I'm thinking every few minutes. I hate that question and I know it's typically loaded.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 27, 2011)

Thread resurrection!

I do have quite a broad taste with women, I've gone out with skinny girls, BBWs, average girls with a bit of junk in the trunk, redheads, blondes, brunettes, etc. I don't specifically go out with a checklist when I'm looking for a girl.

However, if I was picking the ultimate lady to float my boat she'd be :-

*Very dark hair, nothing against blondes but as I am one myself I quite like the contrast.
*Not too tall. Not that I see many 6 feet plus girls about but I do like them to be shorter, 5'2 to 5'9 or therabouts (This isn't a dealbreaker)
*I do prefer girls on the more slender scale. It's not hating on BBW's, I find many of them attractive, and there's many gorgeous examples on here but with a smaller woman it's the power dynamics of it....not in a dominating way but more in the sense that as a big and strong man, I have to be a bit careful, as easy as it is to pick them up in my arms and physically overwhelm them, I've got to tread carefully so as to avoid injuring them. 
*Tattoos and piercings I have no preference either way, if you like them then wear with pride.
*Eyes. Big soulful eyes get me every time.
*A nice smile with kissable lips.
*I'm going to differ from most men in that I haven't really got a breast preference. Big or small, I love them all!
*I do however go crazy for long legs and a nice peachy arse.
*Belly button's, don't know what it is about bellybuttons but I adore them, them and a girls spine. Don't know why, it's just my thing.

Well that's looks out of the way but as stated before, I like all kinds of women so looks are definitely not as important to me as a girl's personality. Now personality-wise I like :-

*Intelligence. I'm not asking for a genius but it's nice to know that a girl has smarts.
*A great sense of humour. People say that a lot but it's so important. Miserable people are not a turn-on.
*Sparky. I do like a lady with a bit of sass, who'll keep me on my toes and keep life interesting.
*Genuine. No flakes. Been there, done that, had to wait. around to get the T-shirt.

Other important traits :-

*Accepts that I'm a man, doesn't try to make me 'whipped. I like being able to reach at the back of cupboards where a girl can't reach and having the strength to open the jar that's there. I also find it cute if that annoys the girl.
*Hugging, I'm a hugger. We Welsh have a special word for it 'Cwtch'. I give excellent cwtches.
*Not jealous or possessive. I'm a flirtatious man by nature and most of my friends are female. Just because I'm having a laugh and a joke with them doesn't mean I'm hitting on them and isn't the excuse for my girlfriend to check my texts/emails/generally snoop on me.
*Backrubs. If you can give a good backrub, it's a bonus. I also reciprocate.
*The girl doesn't have to strictly be an FFA either. As long as she genuinly likes me for who I am then that's all I ask. Of course, if my big belly makes her wetter than October then it's all good!

But as Lavasse said, ultimately 'A pulse and a sense of humor and working girl parts lol'. Women....gotta love 'em


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 27, 2011)

I've come to realize just how much intelligence and sass matter to me. I like a woman who'll keep me in line and engage me with witty banter and sodomize my imagination with all the cool hobbies and interests she has.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 28, 2011)

I play for both teams, so if it's alright, I'mma post for any l's or b's here that may be wondering what some of us lgbtfa's like. 

I find that I have different standards for women. Generally, I tend to find them more complex, so I have a lot more emphasis on what's between the ears. For example, I really, REALLY find myself attracted to 'nice girls'. Not necessarily giving or generous, but someone who often considers fairness is extremely attractive to me. I love weirdos too. Random girls that can make me laugh. I enjoy fashion a lot, so some type of appreciation for clothing (rather shoes, jewelry, costumes, etc...) goes a long way with me. Not mandatory, but I like it. No one likes dirty people (but perhaps there are some out there that genuinely do? O__o), so hygiene is a must. I imagine that I might like being with someone who is a bit possessive, but having never tried it it's hard to say. 

Physically, I wanna girl with extensions in her hair, bamboo earrings...J/K! I'm nowhere near as picky as Ladies Love Cool Jay when it comes to a woman's look. I find that I'm not really partial to any hair colour, but physically other than hygiene, I do like curves and booty. Fair 'n freckled or dark 'n lovely, it doesn't matter there's just nothing like being with a really great woman.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Physically, I lean towards more 'petite' girls although it's only a slight preference. I won't lie that the size difference is something of a turn on... but when you're a larger guy like I am (though perhaps not as large as they come on this site) most girls are smaller, lol. I find a lot of different shapes attractive so as far as curves, breast size, ass shape etc there really isnt a dealbreaker here. I'd say it'd more important to be well proportioned in general than in any one place.

The same goes for hair colour and style, I really don't have much of a preference there. Maybe a sneaky soft spot for redheads but only just.

Personality wise, it's hard to describe but there has to be a.... uniqueness? Something out of the ordinary that makes them stand out from the crowd. Also somebody who's genuine, honest and has a good sense of humour... and must appreciate sarcasm, because I have a habit of being like that quite a bit 

Also, a previous poster (MrBob i believe) mentioned about a girl not being exclusively an FFa. Now, I'd probably say the same but I would like to add that if she flat out doesnt like how I look and/or wants to change it, that isnt going to work. I am who I am, in shape and personality, if you can't accept all that I am then there's problems.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2011)

A fun personality and not fleeing.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 28, 2011)

I look for someone who loves me, but encourages me to be the best I can be.


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2011)

I certainly had things I thought I was looking for when I was single, and I'm not saying that what everyone has written isn't true.....but I think this song has to ring true at least in part for most guys who are single for long..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJBLC0PvgKk

(especially the lines: "As long as she goes for boys like me / 'Cause I like them like that")


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 28, 2011)

It's so weird that I can recognize so many traits you guys look for that a lot of women (regardless of their size, preference, etc) here look for.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 29, 2011)

Right now it's a short lil lady with a massive cuddle streak. Doesn't mind getting nibbled while we cook or do dishes. She'll play guns with us then smile as our lame issues melt away. We'll hit the beach with Davi && she'll laugh as I try to convince myself that I am a good body boarder while Davi runs from the water chasing him. Killing time at the second hand &&/or salvage shop because Davi likes hunting in the toy section. We'll ask him if this would look good in our lil home && he'll get excited telling us that it's awesome. && when he's in bed she'd be there for me when we watch horror films in the dark because I irrationally get scared. Still listening to Kissing You covers so I got a lil emotional. Darn music...


----------



## Ola (Jul 30, 2011)

Kinda hard to say, since I've been attracted to girls with very different physical attributes and personal traits. The only common factor has been the same as when I look for friends, namely a rather quirky personality; just something about them that have made them more unique than most.

I guess I can list a few things that draw my attention, but their presence or lack thereof in a person is no guarantee that I will/won't be interested...

*Physically:* Some guys like butts and big boobs, but personally for some reason I find a sexy belly a lot more appealing. Both athletic and a bit bigger/curvy can look good, it depends on the person. Most of all though I notice the face, and especially the eyes. I'm sure the latter sounds hopelessly cliché, but I can't help it.

*Personality:* Now we're talking!  I am of the belief that if you really click with someone, they will be pretty and beautiful to you no matter what, so... Most of all I look for dependability and trust; many years ago I used to "date" this girl who would go on about how perfect I was for her and so on, but I couldn't fucking count on her to show up when we were supposed to meet. Something always came up, whether it was a friend that unexpectedly showed up at her place, and she felt like she couldn't send them away, or whatever. It was annoying as hell, and I've promised myself never to go through that again.

Some other traits I can think of are... at least a moderate degree of intelligence and critical thinking; I like people that can challenge me intellectually and teach me new things, or help me redefine my values. I also like people that are positive and full of life, but so long as the girl is not the second coming of Eeyor this should not be a deal-breaker. Oh and I appreciate people who like to explore and try/experience new things - and that includes a willingness to get a little explorative or kinky in the bedroom to spice up a prospective relationship.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 30, 2011)

gotta have a sense of humor (i have a very weird, wide sense of humor, i can laugh at anything)

gamer (you don't have to be, but it's a huge turn off when girls try and rip me away from my first love lol)

gotta be into music (i LOVE music of all kinds except cuntry, i whistle, hum and pound on everything like they're fucking drum set. also if you play an instrument it's even better  )

honestly i would rather not wear the "pants" in the relationship lol, i have no problems taking orders and getting told when,how and where to do something lol. keeps me in check i guess cause i can get caught up playing games or doing other shit. when i get focused on something i spend hours in it.

don't care about hair color, eye color, fat, skinny, tall or short (although i think i get turned on more for short women) etc etc. all that matters is we connect on that level and what's inside you is all that matters to me.

going out places (i haven't been out much in the last 6 years cause i got so fat lol, i do miss it and almost back down to the weight were i can do this again. loved going to the boardwalk and coffee houses and playing open mic nights or just going to listening to people play).

gotta be freaky... lol

tl:dr
be awesome


----------



## Archangel_257 (Jul 31, 2011)

I really love reading this thread. When I first started dating, I really had thought that it didn't matter about little things as long as I thought she was cute and fun to talk to. The more I have dated, I have developed a really acute taste and now it like ruins me when I try to date girls. Here are just some on my long list that will never be satiated.

--Cute smile, warm eyes.
--Uses makeup, but never alot
--REALLY intelligent, like can have extremely in-depth conversation. I have three degrees
--dry, crude sense of humor (I have yet to meet a girl who can beat me to "that's what she said")
--a girl who will rip on me for doing stupid crap
--a girl who loves herself because I can't do it for her
--must love dogs
--must love muppets

There are more but that is a good starting point, since no one will ever meet those criteria. C'est la vie!


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 31, 2011)

Archangel_257 said:


> I really love reading this thread. When I first started dating, I really had thought that it didn't matter about little things as long as I thought she was cute and fun to talk to. The more I have dated, I have developed a really acute taste and now it like ruins me when I try to date girls. Here are just some on my long list that will never be satiated.
> 
> --Cute smile, warm eyes.
> --Uses makeup, but never alot
> ...



QFT!

all of it except the really intelligent part. i've dated girls that were dumb as posts and knew it. as long as they aren't insecure about it it makes for some awesomely enjoyable times! 

Example (and this is god's honest truth right here)

i saw my ex girlfriend the other night at a party and there was a lull in the conversation... 

me: have you seen captain america yet?
her: what's that?
me: what do you mean what's that?!
her: i don't know what that is..
me: it's a movie, about captain america. you don't know who captain america is???
her: oh, it's about barack obama?
me: ... ... ... ... what?!?!
her: ya know, cus he's, like, the captain of america, right? 
me: BWAAAAHAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!! *gasp* BWAAAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!

the whole relationship was like that, it was awesome


----------



## MrBob (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a casting for Captain America, gutted I didn't get a part. I would have made a great Nazi. My best friend was in it though as a POW...the bastard. Though, apparently he mostly ended up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 31, 2011)

what I'm looking for in a woman

Body: Someone who has tattoos and piercings, she has to be comfortable in her own skin, 

Personality: must love to laugh, have a room brightening smile, a big heart, must be giving, adventurious, out going, and able to like me for who and what I am and be ok with my physical size...

I love going out and doing things even if I don't have money because sometimes the best adventures are free


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jul 31, 2011)

> --Cute smile, warm eyes.
> --Uses makeup, but never alot
> --REALLY intelligent, like can have extremely in-depth conversation. I have three degrees
> --dry, crude sense of humor (I have yet to meet a girl who can beat me to "that's what she said")
> ...



As a woman, I've enjoyed reading these. Also, I am adding "must love muppets, fraggles a bonus" to any online dating profile I make.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

Physically: I'm a sucker for really great hair. If I know someone who I don't particularly attractive at first, once I see them with their hair all done up and beautiful I'm so into them. Also I'm kind of boob guy, so a nice pair is always welcome. As for over all body type, obviously nice and curvy and filled out, but I'm attracted to all sorts of body types. 

Also red hair. My gods.... nice luscious curly red hair is my favorite ever. 

Personality wise: I kind of like a geek/nerd type. I love it when someone can get so engrossed in something they are passionate about. Also I love sarcasm. I like funny girls who know when to tone it down though. I also love it when people go out of their way to help others. Hold a door open for someone. Help an older person with their groceries, stuff like that. 

And if they played DnD.... they should just marry me. 

But like I can't be picky because I am single, and beggars can't be choosers. So we'll see...


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 3, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> But like I can't be picky because I am single, and beggars can't be choosers. So we'll see...



fuck that! you shouldnt have to settle. better to be alone and content than settled and unhappy. at least that's how i feel about it.


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> fuck that! you shouldnt have to settle. better to be alone and content than settled and unhappy. at least that's how i feel about it.



I totally agree with you, but I kind of meant my ideal woman as described above. I'd never settle with someone I wouldn't think was good enough (or w/e), but how often do we actually get our ideal woman? In my experience ( or at least so I hear) you tend to find someone who you discover was your perfect person all along.

And wow. I just read what I wrote and it is certainly the byproduct of a heteronormative patriarchal culture. " my ideal woman" like it is an object I can take a hold of. 

I meant no offense is anyone takes it as such.


----------



## meangreen (Aug 4, 2011)

-Someone to have decent intellectual conversations with.
-Similar interests in music, Television, etc
-A Cuddler 
-If you play call of duty your amazing! 
-A best friend :happy:


----------



## doshue (Aug 4, 2011)

First and foremost, I'm looking for a friend and companion, someone who I enjoy spending time with. Having similar interests isn't a must, but it certainly helps break the ice. Having significant interests outside of mine is a HUGE bonus, and maybe even a must. There's nothing I enjoy more than growing to love a musical genre/hobby/bar/etc. because a companion introduced it to me.

Along those lines, I'm a thinker and a wonder-er. There's nothing like being able to hold an impossibly long conversation over drinks about nothing and everything. Being engaging is a must. I've met wonderful, kind, beautiful women who, despite every intention on my part to pursue something and positive signals, I just can't get interested in because I'm not engaged in conversation with them. In broader terms of personality, I look for someone who is a little shy but still friendly. I've found some of the really outgoing women I've known a little intimidating at first to approach romantically, but always wonderful once I've gotten to know them.

And finally, what I'm looking for physically. I like to think this is less important than what's above, but a factor nonetheless. I find myself attracted to women of all shapes, sizes, and appearances, but there are definitely some recurring traits in the ladies I'm interested. I tend to notice average height, light-eyed, slightly larger than average. I wouldn't call myself an FA, but I'm a fan of women with generous curves and a pronounced tummy.


----------



## djudex (Aug 4, 2011)

I need someone who knows how to cup the balls.

Red hair a plus.


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nerdy/geeky, whatever you want to call it.
Competitive, but not overly so.
The ability to laugh at most things or just tolerate some stupidity, my sense of humor gets dark, really dark.
Somewhat active. I like playing games at the house and watching movies too, but I also like going into the woods on occasions, party a few times a month, usually at least at the end of each the week (no good parties this weekend in particular  )
I suppose those are just a few things. Then again, I'm only 20, is that even old enough to fully know what you want in a partner unless they just so happen to come sashaying by?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2011)

I basically want a man with a vagina.

But none of them "Trasseshuals".


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 14, 2011)

djudex said:


> I need someone who knows how to cup the balls.
> 
> Red hair a plus.





Female red-heads are sexy. Just look at Felicia Day o.o


----------



## FishCharming (Aug 14, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Female red-heads are sexy. Just look at Felicia Day o.o


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 14, 2011)

<3 KAREN GILLAN.

*swoon*


----------



## MrBob (Aug 14, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> <3 KAREN GILLAN.
> 
> *swoon*



I'd like to manipulate her time vortex with my sonic screwdriver!


----------



## JulieD (Aug 16, 2011)

Red you guys say? I have been looking for a new color... :batting:


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is red just the new thing? Or is it because by 2035 they're supposed to be gone? If we're getting physical, top of my list is a matching set of Brunette hair/Green eyes.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 16, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> Is red just the new thing? Or is it because by 2035 they're supposed to be gone? If we're getting physical, top of my list is a matching set of Brunette hair/Green eyes.



No, redheads are usually trouble in my experience, I'm just making the exception for Karen Gillan because her accent leaves me weak at the knees!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2011)

Karen's totally on my "list". Hell, she could roger me with a strap on and I could still die a happy man.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Karen's totally on my "list". Hell, she could roger me with a strap on and I could still die a happy man.



I wouldn't go that far!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 16, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I wouldn't go that far!



I'd say "watch me" but I wouldn't video it.


----------

